

Ask HN:  How many people will be at Work at a Startup? - j_baker

Just out of sheer curiosity, does anyone know how many programmers will be invited to Work at a Startup?  Is there a fixed number or does it just depend on demand?
======
pg
Probably about 120. The limit is the number of people we can fit in the big
orange room, but we're not exactly sure what that is now, because we just
expanded it.

If we get a huge number of really good applications we might have two
sessions. So far we have 196 applications.

------
one010101
Depends on the startup. Apple was two guys. Google started as two guys. Same
with Microsoft. Then as things grow they often hire rapidly.

